# Resort one night stand



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

So, who has hooked up on a trip to a ski resort. If you did, was it with a fellow rider, or did you doink a skier :laugh: 

Share some good stories.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I lived up in Whistler for a few season and did a season in Banff. Whistler is nicknamed Club Bed and Banff is the STD capital of Canada. Casual sex and Snowboarding go together like tea and crumpets.

Luckily I was smart enough to wrap it up but some friends caught the clap a few times and one buddy was not so lucky to leave Whis with HSV2. 

I can't tell you any specific stories because most of those hookups were alcohol induced and the ones I can recall I won't recite here because this forum is rated PG-13.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I lived up in Whistler for a few season and did a season in Banff. Whistler is nicknamed Club Bed and Banff is the STD capital of Canada. Casual sex and Snowboarding go together like tea and crumpets.
> 
> Luckily I was smart enough to wrap it up but some friends caught the clap a few times and one buddy was not so lucky to leave Whis with HSV2.
> 
> I can't tell you any specific stories because most of those hookups were alcohol induced and the ones I can recall I won't recite here because this forum is rated PG-13.


sunshine and lake louise really are amazing tho


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i doinked a skier for a year after we met on the local hill

not a 1 nite, but she was the 1st

1st year riding, 1st year gettin rode


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Gotta be careful in ski towns, great way to get an STD for sure. That is why it is nice when the new talent comes during high season.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I shudder to think of the super-long lines at free clinics in Vancouver this Feb. Olympic athletes + a million tourists + the already well-document hivvy dangers in Whis = the next super-STD. Suffice it to say, I won't be touching a door handle in Vancity for months after the Games.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> i doinked a skier for a year after we met on the local hill
> 
> not a 1 nite, but she was the 1st
> 
> 1st year riding, 1st year gettin rode


so in other words she nose pressed your rail?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> so in other words she nose pressed your rail?


I believe you mean lipslide*


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I married mine....*slaps forehead* .......don't recommend it .....be a whore...be free....just wrap it twice....


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Huh?! Wrapping it twice may be fine and dandy for you ladies... but... not for us.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

tomtom88 said:


> Huh?! Wrapping it twice may be fine and dandy for you ladies... but... not for us.


Makes a difference if you really want to stretch it to a solid night. Ahem. Haven't heard the phrase "three-and-a-half minute stand."


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;220705 said:


> Makes a difference if you really want to stretch it to a solid night. Ahem. Haven't heard the phrase "three-and-a-half minute stand."


Some of us aren't two pump chumps and actually want to FEEL something! :cheeky4:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Not me. I use a steel condom; super STD free


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

I wear a beekeeper's suit during sex; best condom there is and I also avoid bee danger


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;220705 said:


> Makes a difference if you really want to stretch it to a solid night. Ahem. Haven't heard the phrase "three-and-a-half minute stand."


double bagging increases the risk of the condoms breaking.
































_friction_


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

wait 3 1/2 minutes isnt normal?


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> I wear a beekeeper's suit during sex; best condom there is and I also avoid bee danger


FTW. Bee danger?? Eff me that's funny shit.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i prefer cyber sex...where the only my computer can get a virus


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;220705 said:


> Makes a difference if you really want to stretch it to a solid night. Ahem. Haven't heard the phrase "three-and-a-half minute stand."


3 and 1/2 minutes is about 1/2 of the average. Avg time of actual intercourse is 7 minutes (serious). That doesn't count foreplay or resting for a while and going for round 2 though.

As an added bonus, the more condoms you put on at once, the more she'll brag to all her friends about how hung you are.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> As an added bonus, the more condoms you put on at once, the more she'll brag to all her friends about how hung you are.


u mean GIRTH
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> u mean GIRTH
> :thumbsup:


No. I mean both length and girth. Enough condoms and you'll incrase both.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

why am i not surprised that this turned into a penis thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> 3 and 1/2 minutes is about 1/2 of the average. Avg time of actual intercourse is 7 minutes (serious). That doesn't count foreplay or resting for a while and going for round 2 though.



Makes me feel like a champ, especially with a condom. Kinda sucks though since they kill all the feeling.



And mag, you just killed it for me. I was planning on going to whistler this year, getting loaded and having a good time where ever that took me. But HIV is serious business, you got me all paranoid now. Wheres ma chastity belt!

I heard whistler was bad, didn't know it was like rutgers (slutgers).


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Steezydoesit said:


> And mag, you just killed it for me. I was planning on going to whistler this year, getting loaded and having a good time where ever that took me. But HIV is serious business, you got me all paranoid now. Wheres ma chastity belt!
> 
> I heard whistler was bad, didn't know it was like rutgers (slutgers).


Sorry to freak you out Steez! Whis is totally awesome, and I'm not saying that every girl (or guy, whatever your flavour) is disease-ridden by any means! There are lots of really awesome, upstanding people who are a wicked good time and who will make you want to leave your ordinary life behind for something a little more...elevated. Consider though that anyone in that town bumping groins without safes is either a great fool or already has nothing to lose - or catch, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

^^^

Don't be afraid to rip it up in Whistler. Get yourself a table at the longhorn after riding, smash some pitchers of beer, and just go with whatever. The folks in Whistler are awesome. Killer vibe, awesome atmosphere, and everyone is there for the same reason (shred it during the day, rip it up at night, repeat). Can't wait to fly into Van On the 6th!!!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

While at the Alaskan Bush Club, I was told by a famous pro snowboarder that he received a double rubber hummer in the parking lot. Is that even possible?

Before my wife and I were married, we scored a room from a friend who worked housekeeping. Classic scene that I got locked out of our room naked. (went on the balcony to piss) The Mrs. was asleep, so I was on my knees yelling under the door's crack for her to open the door, when a door opened up behind me. What a sight they must have gotten with my ass in the air. They slammed their door instantly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Steezydoesit said:


> Makes me feel like a champ, especially with a condom. Kinda sucks though since they kill all the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whistler has the best looking french girls brah


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;222476 said:


> Sorry to freak you out Steez! Whis is totally awesome, and I'm not saying that every girl (or guy, whatever your flavour) is disease-ridden by any means! There are lots of really awesome, upstanding people who are a wicked good time and who will make you want to leave your ordinary life behind for something a little more...elevated. Consider though that anyone in that town bumping groins without safes is either a great fool or already has nothing to lose - or catch, if you get what I mean.


Oh dont get me wrong! To nothing is going to stop me from going to whistler. Riding there is an experience i don't want to pass up. I'll just do my best to limit my self to riding the moutain. Good food, good snowboarding, and good beer should be more than enough to tide me over for a week or two.

I mean really, aside from adding a night with heidi klum to the equation, whats better than waking up for a pow day, getting first tracks, some coffee, more first tracks, lunch, ride till closing, grab some beers, go home, hit the hot tub, clean up a bit, and get some more beers in town, followed by some stories that start "one time in whistler... drunk..." The best part is you get to do this with people who are into alot of the same things you are.

sounds like heaven


----------

